# 11 year old girl raped



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2006)

The link contains infomation about a young girl who was raped, by ''scum''.

My thought on the matter, if i ever cross that boy, he will wish the police found him, right now i want to kill him, i don't understand rape as a whole, but to rape a young girl why, the only thing i can say is i hope that girl can find piece of mind.


----------



## Trias (Mar 7, 2006)

That's why I always say that there are animals in the forms of humans...

 Hmm... On second thought... Even animals wouldn't do something like that.


----------



## C?k (Mar 7, 2006)

Thats f*cked up. Not only has be scarred a innocent girls whole life but he hasnt even been caught yet


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 7, 2006)

Heard about this on the news. Lets hope that the individual in question is caught and dealt with appropriately soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2006)

Perhaps, instead of spewing hatred out of our mouths, we should try to be _sensitive_ and  try to understand his motivations.

You know, like we try to do for Muslim extremists?

Sorry, I was making an irrelevant point there.

Back to topic, I wish Nybarius was around, he'd back me up. Sure, this is a sick incident, but do we really need to cry outrage everytime the media feels something is news worthy? When, every other minute similar things happen, we never hear of them, and nobody (except the family involved) cares about it?

All I am saying it, bad things happen. Instead of having outrage, we should find the best punishment, not for the individual, but for the crime.

My solution: castration for the first offense. IMMEDIATE execution for the second offense. I'm talking 1-2 years jailtime, and then a bullet to the head. No more dancing around this shit, and get to the point. Stop these perverts from doing it, by making them actually fear the consequences.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 7, 2006)

The solution to such crimes is that it should be punishable by death, with no 5 year waiting or whatever, you can do simple tests, find out who the bastard is and shoot him. Simple.


----------



## Kitty (Mar 7, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was maing an irrelevant point there.
> 
> Back to topic, I wish Nybarius was around, he'd back me up. Sure, this is a sick incident, but do we really need to cry outrage everytime the media feels something is news worthy? When, every other minute similar things happen, we never hear of them, and nobody (except the family involved) cares about it.



Since the rapist has yet to be captured the story is definitely relevant. He can easily prey on other unsuspecting girls, so its best to educate the public.


----------



## mortsleam (Mar 7, 2006)

This is Sad..To a 11 year old come on.
Just because you can't Find a real love doesnt mean you GOtta blame it on others -.-
Pathetic i feel bad for her.


----------



## Hellcrow (Mar 7, 2006)

Another psycho. Seems like these kind of stories are ticking in all the bloody time.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2006)

I find torture a more suiting punishment than death, although that would be a nice ending for the bastards who pull shit like this.


----------



## hakke (Mar 7, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Perhaps, instead of spewing hatred out of our mouths, we should try to be _sensitive_ and  try to understand his motivations.
> 
> You know, like we try to do for Muslim extremists?
> 
> ...



I agree, yes its awful... but it happens every day in every country, That child was just lucky(or unlucky) to be a poster child for the news.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2006)

Kitty said:
			
		

> Since the rapist has yet to be captured the story is definitely relevant. He can easily prey on other unsuspecting girls, so its best to educate the public.



Educate them of what? Perverts are out trying to rape kids? Haven't we known about that for years?

If parents need this to happen every 3 weeks in order for them to protect their children, they do not deserve to have children.

I think that, instead of the outrage, we should find him, castrate him, put him in jail for 15 years, and let him go. See? I'm being nice, I believe he might reform after that. 

If he does it again, kill him.


----------



## notcomawhite (Mar 7, 2006)

Kitty said:
			
		

> Since the rapist has yet to be captured the story is definitely relevant. He can easily prey on other unsuspecting girls, so its best to educate the public.



There are rapists every day that don't get caught but i agree that it is good to educate the public that there is a rapist around.
-
anyways, I think it's horrible to rape an 11 year old, that's.. just insane in my opinion.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2006)

this is horrible but this happens every day in africa since guys think fucking a virgin cures AIDS so they go about raping 7 year olds even babies


----------



## Trias (Mar 7, 2006)

It's insane to rape anybody, not just a 11 year old girl, of course.

 If everybody would educated well enough, there would be no rapist anyways... But this is just a utopia... That perfect educated people thingie....


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 7, 2006)

^what he said

and, while he's in jail there should be someone preferably a psychologist or something that will talk to him and make him understand that raping is wrong, and then he MIGHT reform. As crazy boy said, if he does it again rip his penis off then let him die of blood loss


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2006)

They should slap the fucker in a white cube room, no social contact and the sound of a tap dripping, leave him there for 25 years.

That would teach him not to do it again, if he still sane after that expirience he is free to go, serious though, if someone is found 100% guilty of a crime like that, they should die, there's already a over population problem, it is best to eliminate the dregs of society, the ones that make life suck for others.


----------



## Ultimate_Idiot (Mar 7, 2006)

It's bad to rape at all.  But an 11 year old? Find him and castrate him. NOW. Raping is stupid. He could've at least found a dog like mine. If he really wants sex that much. Or maybe his friends told him to. If they did, castrate his friends aswell. And send the all to prison for life. Even if they are kept in a room and only let out for lessons and meals for 20 years, then they could still do it. It's like those 2 10-yr olds who killed a 2 yr old. Jailed for years, released and had a name change and identity change. They could still lure a 2-yr old out of the store with candy, like they did last time. Maybe just to get a kick out of it. Sick, I tell ya. SICK.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2006)

You cant teach people that raping is bad, they think its not a big deal and you cant change it since its normal for them. Like people who like little children, they will always like them, I guess its some sort of sexual preference, I would say, Look but dont touch o-o


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 7, 2006)

This type of moral panic over pedophiles and child kidnappings is creating a culture of fear...The media is just hyping all of this up because they've discovered it gives them ratings.


----------



## Trias (Mar 7, 2006)

Ultimate_Idiot said:
			
		

> He could've at least found a dog like mine. If he really wants sex that much.



 What the....?!?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2006)

> What the....?!?





> This type of moral panic over pedophiles and child kidnappings is creating a culture of fear...The media is just hyping all of this up because they've discovered it gives them ratings.



It happens, so it should be shown, what i dont like is how frquent it happens, thats why i beleive they should be killed.

My dad, when ever i needed to go to the toilet always came in with me, and my brother when we were younger, my ma did the same with my sisters.

Now i dont know if it the mothers slackness, but i dont feel parents should be forced to be that way around their kids, sadly they are, but the sooner those people are killed, the sooner we get to shoot down a tin of solved problems.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2006)

LOLZILLA said:
			
		

> I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY ONE THING TO THAT GRRL:
> 
> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?




You are a prick, im not going to spam my reason saying why it isnt gods fault, human beings make their own choices, he gave us free will.

Anyway, you are a prick, most people would say something encouraging, you would use your oppurtunity to further shatter her life by blaming it on someone she most likely loves, saying he doesnt care for her.

You know what i will do know, i will pray for that girl to pull through it.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Mar 7, 2006)

Those people 'scum' need to get a life.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 7, 2006)

2 words: anti-rape condom

they are even judged too barbaric, so this would be even better. seriously this is sad


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2006)

LOLZILLA said:
			
		

> No sir.  I am simply pointing out that if she has "faith" in God (which we really don't know, but could assume) then why did "God" not try to do something to stop things like this?  If "God" is so almighty, loving, and caring then why doesn't he do something about things like this?  That's because he is a non-existent myth created by humans who are weak minded therefore they turn to imaginary friends to find a way out of their problems.
> 
> Pray all you want.  Putting your hands together and chanting words is nothing but that.  Your words are simply sound waves.  They cannot reach anything because they are just sounds.
> 
> There is no such thing as magic.  Just ignorance.



The ignorance is you.

At the end of the day, i respect your decission to not beleive in god.

Dont call people who have faith in god ignorant, at the end of the day no one has proved god doesnt exist, no one has proved he does exist.

And further more, your last post sickened me, i dont wish to continue a conversation with you, you disgust me.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 7, 2006)

People younger than 11 get raped (or sexually molested) quite often, although usually it is by family members and the parties involved usually never tell anyone untill many years later when psycological problems start to arise. It is a sick world out there and it is impossible to cure this type of mental sickness. If we castrate the guy children will still be raped, just not by him. To someone that sick, fear of punishment will not even come into play untill afterwards. I think someone mentioned the belife in africa about getting rid of aids by having sex with virgins, yeah, there is no way to protect everyone.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Mar 7, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Perhaps, instead of spewing hatred out of our mouths, we should try to be _sensitive_ and  try to understand his motivations.
> 
> You know, like we try to do for Muslim extremists?
> 
> Sorry, I was making an irrelevant point there.



Let's see the difference... Muslim extremists, angry about how the foreign trade is fucking up their economy and lives, along with their own corrupt leaders. Some are angry at the fact that their lands have been invaded or even worse, taken away from them. Or how about a direct insult at the man that they all follow? There are more, but fuck, we got 1.5 billion Muslims on this planet, so the problems could take a while...
Terrorism is a political tool.

And what were you comparing it to? A late teenager raping 11 year old girls?



			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was making an irrelevant point there.



Yeah, you were, and a stupid one at that.

I'm not commending terrorism caused by people who claim to follow the Islamic faith, but don?t compare it to a young man, raping an 11 year old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Let's see the difference... Muslim extremists, angry about how the foreign trade is fucking up their economy and lives, along with their own corrupt leaders. Some are angry at the fact that their lands have been invaded or even worse, taken away from them. Or how about a direct insult at the man that they all follow? There are more, but fuck, we got 1.5 billion Muslims on this planet, so the problems could take a while...
> Terrorism is a political tool.
> 
> And what were you comparing it to? A late teenager raping 11 year old girls?
> ...



I think you missed my point. I was making a satirical gesture towards the acceptance of various behaviors, and trying to sympathize with whack jobs around the world, instead of just killing them.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 7, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Let's see the difference... Muslim extremists, angry about how the foreign trade is fucking up their economy and lives, along with their own corrupt leaders. Some are angry at the fact that their lands have been invaded or even worse, taken away from them. Or how about a direct insult at the man that they all follow? There are more, but fuck, we got 1.5 billion Muslims on this planet, so the problems could take a while...
> Terrorism is a political tool.
> 
> And what were you comparing it to? A late teenager raping 11 year old girls?





Oh please...Don't try to turn this into a debate with legitimizes Islamic terrorism. Blowing yourself up and killing random civilians around you isn't somehow noble. It, like rape, are both disgusting crimes.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 7, 2006)

> And you too disgust me. Enjoy your life of lies and fairy tales.



I could say things about your beleifs, but i choose not to sink to your level, you saying that i sicken you is a lame come back, so far i have said nothing that can disgust someone.

You on the other hand, would use the oppurtunity to laugh at the girl for beleiving in god, people like you fuck me off.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 7, 2006)

man i say lock him in a room with michal jackson and see how he likes it.


----------



## batanga (Mar 7, 2006)

basye said:
			
		

> man i say lock him in a room with michal jackson and see how he likes it.


Agreed.

Or just kill the guy.


----------



## notcomawhite (Mar 7, 2006)

LOLZILLA said:
			
		

> No sir.  I am simply pointing out that if she has "faith" in God (which we really don't know, but could assume) then why did "God" not try to do something to stop things like this?  If "God" is so almighty, loving, and caring then why doesn't he do something about things like this?  That's because he is a non-existent myth created by humans who are weak minded therefore they turn to imaginary friends to find a way out of their problems.
> 
> Pray all you want.  Putting your hands together and chanting words is nothing but that.  Your words are simply sound waves.  They cannot reach anything because they are just sounds.
> 
> There is no such thing as magic.  Just ignorance.



I'm sure those with faith don't really expect God to come down to Earth to save them from rapists.

And saying that all religion is magic, is a bit ignorant.  I respect that your atheist, but saying that there is no God, is just as bad isnt it?  There's no proof either way right?

-
anyway, there is bound to be a girl of a younger age getting raped here and there, you can't really prevent it


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Mar 7, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Oh please...Don't try to turn this into a debate with legitimizes Islamic terrorism. Blowing yourself up and killing random civilians around you isn't somehow noble. It, like rape, are both disgusting crimes.





			
				Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> I'm not commending terrorism caused by people who claim to follow the Islamic faith, but don't compare it to a young man, raping an 11 year old.



 

And blowing yourself up is what Islamic terrorism is? Yeah, that's all it is, isn't it?

You're like a broken record in these types of posts.

What's noble is fighting like fuck to get your stolen land back, what's pathetic and comparable to rape, is throwing people off it.

You?re right though, we?ll leave it to another thread.

Let?s talk about how we should cut this guys penis off, and electrocute the gaping bleeding hole that's left.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Mar 7, 2006)

I do agree that rape is just A Condemnable Act no matter who one's raping, but this kind of thing is barely news anymore. Babies get raped, preteens get raped, hell, even grandpeople get raped. And yep, there should be a heavier penalty for rape.

Anyway, if the rapist turns himself in, will he get the reward money? If so, that is just fucked up. I hope he gets arrested soon.


----------



## Mandybear (Mar 7, 2006)

What a fucking bastard!!!I'd kick him in the fucking ass so hard his nose would bleed They had better catch the loser


----------



## Lien (Mar 7, 2006)

So how comes there's a 25k reward for this man?

I don't see other rape victims getting this much scope about it. *sigh sigh*


----------



## niko (Mar 7, 2006)

> The offender is described as white, in his late teens, with dark brown hair and red spots on his face. He was wearing a black anorak-style hooded top with a red front and silver reflective piping



He sounds like a sick person, someone on drugs and has nothing to live for, so he attacks an innocent child in a supermarket toilet, his punishment will exceed my expectations, hopefully.



> Let?s talk about how we should cut this guys penis off, and electrocute the gaping bleeding hole that's left.



Saudi Arabia has the most intimidating laws regarding rape, you seem well aware of that. 



> Hmm... it seems you are making things up now. Not ONCE did I laugh at the girl's misfortune. Yes, it is a horrible thing, but my point was that the kind of stuff goes on all the time and "God" does nothing about it.



You should be arrested for stupidity.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 7, 2006)

To be honest, I feel sorry for both the girl and the rapist.  If he was only in his upper teens there is almost definantly something seriously wrong with him psychologically.  If only someone could've caught that sooner and gave him some kind of treatment and theropy.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying he's somehow innocent of the act due to his illness (although its possible depending on how severly afflicted he may be).  Either way he's clearly a danger to society and should be locked up for life, either in jail or in a mental institute.



			
				hyuugafan said:
			
		

> 2 words: anti-rape condom
> 
> they are even judged too barbaric, so this would be even better. seriously this is sad


Are you suggesting that every girl should wear condoms 24/7 to prevent insidents such as this?  While I do agree that people calling it too barbaric is ridiculous, I don't really see how it would have changed what happened to the girl.



			
				LOLZILLA said:
			
		

> Your "God" disgusts me and one who believes in that disgusts me more.
> 
> Hmm... it seems you are making things up now.  Not ONCE did I laugh at the girl's misfortune.  Yes, it is a horrible thing, but my point was that the kind of stuff goes on all the time and "God" does nothing about it.
> 
> I see more than enough proof that there is no god.  Whether anyone else sees it or not I know there is none.  Christian's often say that they know there is a god with no proof but "faith".


I don't quite follow your train of thought.  How does god not stopping this prove that there isn't a god?  It suggests four possiblities to me: 
1. God has some larger plan and this was for the overall good of humanity 
2. God doesn't care about us, or at least not the 11 year old girl 
3. God either didn't have the power to stop it or he does not take an active part in the events of the world (possibly manifesting himself only as natural laws)
4. There is no God or God is no longer in existance.
Why do you immediately jump to the 4th conclusion?


----------



## niko (Mar 7, 2006)

If God was a fact, everyone would obey him, he left us the choice to believe his existence or not.


----------



## notcomawhite (Mar 7, 2006)

LOLZILLA said:
			
		

> I never said this single insignificant event made me think the way I do.  I'm not going to waste my time explaining the things I have seen or experienced.



If you're not going to explain to us how there is no God, don't say it in the first place.


----------



## Sen316 (Mar 7, 2006)

Soi Fong said:
			
		

> So how comes there's a 25k reward for this man?
> 
> I don't see other rape victims getting this much scope about it. *sigh sigh*



I'm guessing the parents put up the reward money.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 7, 2006)

That's just plain screwed up. That rapist asshole should f***** get caught. Raping an 11 yr old....that ass is even lower than a human. Maybe if I caught 'em, i'll smack the $#!T out him.


----------



## kaizuki (Mar 7, 2006)

do people not have shame anymore


----------



## Sen316 (Mar 7, 2006)

He should have his penis split in half and his balls chewed off by a rabid dog. Then again that's kind of mean to the dog...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 7, 2006)

Sen316 said:
			
		

> He should have his penis split in half and his balls chewed off by a rabid dog. Then again that's kind of mean to the dog...



Lol. That is kinda mean to the dog but the bastard should be shot in the penis by a bullet.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Mar 7, 2006)

An 11 year old girl? Jesus Christ, WTF? The poor thing.


----------



## wingsofevil (Mar 7, 2006)

same shit, different day. but only if she was like 16-17. an 11 yr old girl? man that guy is fucking sick. freakin' p*d*p****....


----------



## Hokage-of-my-hood (Mar 7, 2006)

it's sad what people do to girl's my age....but it's not their fault that some of them are overly attractive....sigh, maybe we should all just be ugly.


----------



## niko (Mar 7, 2006)

Your 12? Intresting.

I dont really think the reason he raped her was because she is attractive in any way, that person was in desperate need of anything, if he saw a hole in a wall he would probably stick it in, basically he is a sick individual that needs help.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 7, 2006)

Guys, this is more common than you imagine. It happens every day, all around the world. 
The sadest thing about rape, I think, is that ists still a taboo in many ways. For example, many woman cant go to the police, and many rapist are never punished, because people feel embaressed and afraid to go to the police. Most rapes are practiced by people the victim knew before the attack, and its often comited by relatives.
Also, there are many situations where rape and abuse happens, and people even say that "it wasnt a crime". For example, rape is a common practice in war - and I mean _all_ wars. We rarely see soldiers punished for that. Not to mention when alcohol and drugs are used, and many girls are victims of non consensual sex on those situations, since they may be passed out, or not mentally capable of taking a rational decision about having sex or not. This, my friends, is rape. 
So, we may look at the news and be shocked, but lets not think that only "animals" would do that. If we think like that, we will have trouble to recognize when it happens to someone close. It could happen to anyone, and a person that abuse or rape someone looks just like you and me. I say that because I heard of so many cases where the victim had trouble to make people believe her, and, in many cases, people didnt believe her word. They didnt believe because the victim claimed that her father, or stepfather, or teacher, or even boyfriend had done it to her, and many think, in cases like that, that the victim is exaggerating, or its some kind of revenge, or that the victim is doing to get attention. Well, be careful. People that look "normal" can be a victim or a even the criminal.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 7, 2006)

There are just some sick people out there in the world. It's a complicated thing to deal with, though things like this happen daily. It's truly sad to even begin imagining what goes through these peoples' minds. 

Ah yes, and I negative repped you, LOLZILLA.


----------



## Aecen (Mar 7, 2006)

Theirs a ruined life.  Even with help, you will still be greatly effected by that in all aspects of life.


----------



## RikuAngel (Mar 7, 2006)

Thats just wrong. Especially since that girl is my age. Poor thing.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 7, 2006)

LOLZILLA said:
			
		

> Who am I trying to convince?  We have all made our decisions on what we believe and a simple post won't change anything.  The evidence is everywhere and I don't need to point it out.  If you don't see it then enjoy a life of ignorance.
> 
> And anyways some things have to be seen for yourself.



Sure, things like faith and God are not suited for this forum... 
Anyway, religion is never about reason, its about faith. The thing about faith, I think, is that it is a chalenge. Its actually the biggest and first chalenge of any belief.  
If there is a God, and he just have needs, and want thigs from us, and tell us what to do, what does that makes him? For me, it makes him human. We, as human beings, have needs, and we want things, and we have desire, and, of course, we are not perfect. So, first of all, we cant, and will never be able to understand or guess what God thinks or wants, or even see what he is doing. God, if there is one, is so different from us, that we cant imagine how he works, or how he exists. 
And about faith... the whole point of faith is believe in what you cant see, and in what you cant prove by rational means. The point of faith is believe because you want to, and feel it in a very personal way, that only those who have faith could tell us about. Have faith in something you know for a fact? Thats not faith. Thats easy! And _easy_ is not what religion is about. 
I dont mean to say that there is a God, or anything. I saw people discussing God and even the Islamic terrorism, and both issues caught my attention. I guess my point is just that we cant judge something we cant understand. Maybe is absurd for you the idea of trusting a vague thing like God, or maybe you a terrorist seems to you nothing more than a crazy man with a granade... However, that distance is just what will never allow you to understand that mind. To judge, you must know and understand. You must make an effort to see from the others point of view. Arent we all human? We must have things in common. After all, what makes the world a horrible place is just that people always want things their own way, and never bother asking others opinions.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 7, 2006)

You know...it's a great shame (And a blessing in many ways) that one cannot form a decent lynch mob these days.


----------



## Bya Bya (Mar 7, 2006)

Thats so sick T_T Poor girl.



			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> My solution: castration for the first offense. IMMEDIATE execution for the second offense. I'm talking 1-2 years jailtime, and then a bullet to the head. No more dancing around this shit, and get to the point. Stop these perverts from doing it, by making them actually fear the consequences.


A man can't rape someone again if he is castrated, unless he does it with a dildo or something. I would say, life time inprisonment for the rape of underaged child would be a good punishment.


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Mar 7, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Perhaps, instead of spewing hatred out of our mouths, we should try to be _sensitive_ and  try to understand his motivations.
> 
> You know, like we try to do for Muslim extremists?
> 
> ...



i do agree with you

but laws are stupid, hence that cant happen

there wont be any "official" way to seperate the real rapists from the "my gf broke up with me so she filed rape"


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 8, 2006)

Okay so someone young was raped... it happens every day. It will never stop happenning either because we have a punk ass justice system and namely because human beings are cruel. 

 Instead of random outrage, we should begin looking into the why's- such crimes occur. If we did that... nothing would be solved for aeon's anyway. 

So then the solution is: people should simply be killed for any b felony or higher. There now with everyone afraid to accidentally break the law... crime would become almost non existant.


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

> A man can't rape someone again if he is castrated, unless he does it with a dildo or something



Most rapists have done it before, it's not a one timer thing, but being castrated is something else, I think you die after that.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 8, 2006)

Well the guy has a bounty on his ass.

I wish the world was like hunter x hunter, i would make it my job to get him, and i wouldnt charge, because it would seem as if i doing it for the money rather than principle.

Anyway, since his picture is out, his mother must be hiding him, there is no where else he can go. It is only a matter of time, schools will know him, and neighbours.


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

I want to see how he looks like.


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Mar 8, 2006)

> Your 12? Intresting.
> 
> I dont really think the reason he raped her was because she is attractive in any way, that person was in desperate need of anything, if he saw a hole in a wall he would probably stick it in, basically he is a sick individual that needs help.


Actually, that is not entirely true. There may have been some sexual desire involved, but for the most part rape, especially that of children, is about power. He wanted to feel powerful and in control far more than he wanted the sexual satisfaction, and yes I can only agree that such thinking is quite twisted and certainly not something we can allow in our society. 

But don't mix up the issues, rape is rarely about sexual gratification.


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

> Actually, that is not entirely true. *there may have been some sexual desire involved, but for the most part rape.*



It does not matter what the case is exactly, there was a sexual desire.




> but for the most part rape, especially that of children, is about power. He wanted to feel powerful and in control far more than he wanted the sexual satisfaction, and yes I can only agree that such thinking is quite twisted and certainly not something we can allow in our society.



I agree.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 8, 2006)

Raistlin-sama said:
			
		

> Actually, that is not entirely true. There may have been some sexual desire involved, but for the most part rape, especially that of children, is about power. He wanted to feel powerful and in control far more than he wanted the sexual satisfaction, and yes I can only agree that such thinking is quite twisted and certainly not something we can allow in our society.
> 
> But don't mix up the issues, rape is rarely about sexual gratification.




I see exactly what you mean, pricks that rape people do it for power, if i get a sexual desire over someone i dont rape them.

He probably had a shit life, and felt that he would be powerful abusing the young girl.

I wouldnt mind humiliating him completly, beating him around, and showing him to society, make him feel weak, the sameway he did to the girl.

I wish i was the one to find him, i want to bring him to justice.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 8, 2006)

Shit happens in the world all the time and it specially sucks when it happen to kids...


----------



## niko (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm mostly worried about the effect this has on her, mentally.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 8, 2006)

^^^ yeh, at the moment she can't go anywhere without someone she trusts and she has tto sleep with her mum.

Tell me if you think this is weird, sainsburys where the girl was rapped, if offering the lowest amount of money to capture the prick.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 8, 2006)

"omg poor thing" 

Kinda late to say that since this probably happens every single day in the world around not so whelthy neighberhoods, huh?
pointing my finger on numerous dickheads who get away with it because in this age nobody cares about them =|


----------



## Zerolok (Mar 8, 2006)

Watching and reading news has turned my emotions unshakeable if I don't know the person involved.  I hear about these types of things so often that I'm just like, wow, that sucks.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

Rapage is on the 'no no' list.......


----------



## Sen316 (Mar 8, 2006)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> Watching and reading news has turned my emotions unshakeable if I don't know the person involved.  I hear about these types of things so often that I'm just like, wow, that sucks.



I think it's like that for a lot of people our age now, it is for me and a lot of my friends. After 9/11...welll...everything else just seems so minor. I don't think anything short of an atomic bomb going off in new york or something will get me to really stop and say "oh my god". The meadia has just really desensitized me to everything unless I'm close to who it happened to.


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (Mar 9, 2006)

Bite me nubs


----------



## Sakashi (Mar 9, 2006)

damn petifiles...


----------



## niko (Mar 9, 2006)

Hm? What did this fellow just say?


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (Mar 9, 2006)

petifiles means your sig is gay.


----------



## C?k (Mar 9, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Hm? What did this fellow just say?


 
not sure...mayeb he/she meant pedophiles =/


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2006)

HonkyTonkMan said:
			
		

> petifiles means your sig is gay.




Dont spam my thread please, or try to make some lame ass joke.

Anyway, i wish the people would stop covering for this prick, his picture is out, 16 year olds dont live on their own, his parents would know what he would look like so they could easily come foward.


----------



## shizuru (Mar 9, 2006)

I hearded about that on the news that guy is one sickoh  the poor girl tho T.T


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2006)

I hope the fucker gets slapped in prison sat next to some guy named butch.


----------



## C?k (Mar 9, 2006)

think...if a guy got jailed 4 years for a slap on the ass...rape must be life X's 10 

he better get f*cking caught


----------



## niko (Mar 9, 2006)

I think the prisoners are going to rape him in prison, what a disgustful crime he has commited, he wont get any respect for raping a little innocent girl.


----------



## shizuru (Mar 9, 2006)

guys like that dont even deserve a man named butch tho they should be shot


----------



## C?k (Mar 9, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> I think the prisoners are going to rape him in prison, what a disgustful crime he has commited, he wont get any respect for raping a little innocent girl.


 
yup...ass rape is the best way to show him how much of a !$*%"&( he is.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2006)

Personally, i think he should get the white box treatment, mental imprisonment.

When he comes out, he would be a shell of his former self after hearing nothing but a tap drip and seeing nothing but a white box. yeh that would show him.

Still you have the human rights people that would get involved.


----------



## C?k (Mar 9, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Personally, i think he should get the white box treatment, mental imprisonment.
> 
> When he comes out, he would be a shell of his former self after hearing nothing but a tap drip and seeing nothing but a white box. yeh that would show him.
> 
> Still you have the human rights people that would get involved.


 
i second that lol, i dont get why the hell they cant just....hmm no stupid human rights


----------



## shizuru (Mar 9, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Personally, i think he should get the white box treatment, mental imprisonment.
> 
> When he comes out, he would be a shell of his former self after hearing nothing but a tap drip and seeing nothing but a white box. yeh that would show him.
> 
> Still you have the human rights people that would get involved.


yup saying thats wrong its inhuman and all that


----------



## niko (Mar 9, 2006)

He will relive that girls life in prison.


----------



## C?k (Mar 9, 2006)

Chibi_sasuke2k5 said:
			
		

> yup saying thats wrong its inhuman and all that


 
but im sure they wouldnt be saying that if it was *their* little girl scarred for life.


----------



## shizuru (Mar 9, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> but im sure they wouldnt be saying that if it was *their* little girl scarred for life.


 yup it would be a different story 'cos its they're own child


----------



## C?k (Mar 9, 2006)

Chibi_sasuke2k5 said:
			
		

> yup it would be a different story 'cos its they're own child


 
Hypocrits are worse when it comes down to this kinda stuff. They can preach human rights but itl never change what this mans done.


----------



## foam follower (Mar 10, 2006)

whoever did this needs to but in prison with a very lonely man with an abnormally large #### and have his as%hole riped open everyday for at least thirty years.


----------



## yummysasuke (Mar 10, 2006)

They really need to find all these sick bastards and lock them up so they can rape each other instead of a poor, innocent 11 year old girl!! What has the world come to!! That guy needs to dig a hole and bury himself alive, otherwise I would do it for him!!


----------



## Santí (Mar 10, 2006)

I realy hate stuff like this...its horrible


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 10, 2006)

This is disgusting. Not only the rape mentioned, but the response by some people in this forum crying "Execute him!".

People are acting as if this is somehow a worse crime than murder. I mean, media seems to LOVE rape incidents because they can blow up the reactions to ridiculous proportions.

Remember that you can't recover from murder...



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> Personally, i think he should get the white box treatment, mental imprisonment.
> 
> When he comes out, he would be a shell of his former self after hearing nothing but a tap drip and seeing nothing but a white box. yeh that would show him.



That's an unwise decision. Releasing a rapist who's been treated like that with no human contact whatsoever. He'd probably turn out even WORSE once he's out...



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> Still you have the human rights people that would get involved.



Yeah. Human rights SUCK SO BAD.

(sarcasm)


----------



## Santí (Mar 10, 2006)

ya but bieng raped is torturing and the person hwo got raped will have like nightmares for the rest of thier lives


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 10, 2006)

Nick Uchiha said:
			
		

> ya but bieng raped is torturing and the person hwo got raped will have like nightmares for the rest of thier lives



But they can still recover. It's physically and mentally impossible to recover from murder.


----------



## Santí (Mar 10, 2006)

ya that is true... but I consider Torture worst then death...honestly thier both bad


----------



## kataimiko (Mar 10, 2006)

"_The offender is described as white, in his late teens, with dark brown hair *and red spots on his face.*_"

well, now every acne prone teen in the UK is laying low until the actual criminal is found.  


but in all honesty, that is just sick that someone would do that to *ANYONE* let alone an 11 year old girl.


----------



## niko (Mar 10, 2006)

The guy was not even a man, he was only 16 I've been told.


----------



## Santí (Mar 10, 2006)

even worse...a teen raping a girl...or is it the same O_o


----------



## Leen (Mar 10, 2006)

You dont even have to give me a single cent if you want me to look for this rapist. Whoever does this is animal and should not be called as human. I will demand the highest penalty onto this person. This world is getting worse and worse each day with more inhuman crimes committed again and again.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2006)

> This is disgusting. Not only the rape mentioned, but the response by some people in this forum crying "Execute him!".
> 
> People are acting as if this is somehow a worse crime than murder. I mean, media seems to LOVE rape incidents because they can blow up the reactions to ridiculous proportions.
> 
> Remember that you can't recover from murder...



I find rape worse, there can sometimes be an sypthothetic reason to murder.

The way i see it, when you rape someone, it will screw with there head, there is no justifiable reason for rape.

With murder it can be for what ever reason, self defence, accident. There is no way you can accidently rape someone in  and there is no way you can rape someone in self defence.

The guy should be killed, he did a disgusting thing, to me he doesnt have the right to live anymore he did it on purpose he had no reason to do it, raping someone to me is a serious thing worth the death penalty.



> That's an unwise decision. Releasing a rapist who's been treated like that with no human contact whatsoever. He'd probably turn out even WORSE once he's out..



When he done with that sentense he would be better of dead, the aim would be to make him a shell of his former self.





> Yeah. Human rights SUCK SO BAD.
> 
> (sarcasm)



Pricks like him can use that useful loopole, the way i see it, he a frigging beast why should he get human rights, human rights belong to people who are actually human, that to me is not human behavior


----------



## ZE (Mar 10, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Pricks like him can use that useful loopole, the way i see it, he a frigging beast why should he get human rights, human rights belong to people who are actually human, that to me is not human behavior


Like usual you are radical, but this time I agree with you, people who doom other people lifes to shame and give traumas to children just to satisfy their pleasures and sick wills don?t disserve good treatment.


----------



## C?k (Mar 10, 2006)

> Pricks like him can use that useful loopole, the way i see it, he a frigging beast why should he get human rights, human rights belong to people who are actually human, that to me is not human behavior


 
agreed! he shouldnt be given the right to human rights, what he did was outrageous


----------



## vervex (Mar 10, 2006)

It happens too often, unfortunatly. Sexual pulsion that can't be controled. Rappists are dangerous indivuduals that need to be helped, seriously...


----------



## Sakuragi (Mar 10, 2006)

Man, that's gross. I think I'm gonna puke.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Mar 10, 2006)

hyuugafan said:
			
		

> 2 words: anti-rape condom
> 
> they are even judged too barbaric, so this would be even better. seriously this is sad



lol, i remember that topic about the anti rape condoms in south africa. If the girl wore that to prevent rape, i think it will end up with her being beat or killed.  

I have nothing to say but this is a sad news to hear. It's irritating that the rapist is not caught and punished, but i hopefully justice will prevail. A very long time behind bars is my only humane solution for punishment. America does have law against harsh inhumane punishment u know, i would think some european companies do to.


----------



## Santí (Mar 10, 2006)

well people say ''execute him'' but i dont say so I say a different punishment...if he's gonna tourcher that girl were gonna tourcher him...I meen he is still young...


----------



## C?k (Mar 10, 2006)

vervex said:
			
		

> It happens too often, unfortunatly. Sexual pulsion that can't be controled. Rappists are dangerous indivuduals that need to be helped, seriously...


 
boxed up in white rooms >____>



> I have nothing to say but this is a sad news to hear. It's irritating that the rapist is not caught and punished, but i hopefully justice will prevail. A very long time behind bars is my only humane solution for punishment. America does have law against harsh inhumane punishment u know, i would think some european companies do to.


 
oh we do, but unfortunatley they tend to work in a weird way. Rapists get like 4 years or something whereas in certain places its 4 years for a slap on the ass  lol


----------



## JAPPO (Mar 10, 2006)

Now Now, everyone has their fancies.
Who are we to decline... um...

lol yeah it is sick.


----------



## Santí (Mar 10, 2006)

and I say lets hang him on the Flad pole for 24 hours


----------



## JAPPO (Mar 10, 2006)

Hm, guess we are back in the middle ages. I have a question. If a 20 year old tiger fucked a 11 year old tiger without its permission, should it be killed?

and I dont know how long tigers live so lol.


----------



## Santí (Mar 10, 2006)

...now im confused xD


----------



## C?k (Mar 10, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> Hm, guess we are back in the middle ages. I have a question. If a 20 year old tiger fucked a 11 year old tiger without its permission, should it be killed?
> 
> and I dont know how long tigers live so lol.


 

 



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> The way i see it, when you rape someone, it will screw with there head, there is no justifiable reason for rape.
> 
> With murder it can be for what ever reason, self defence, accident. *There is no way you can accidently rape someone* in and there is no way you can rape someone in self defence.


 
definatley agree with the first part i completely scars that persons life they lose trust in future relationships, become insecure and most rape victims can never recover from the trama.

LOL at the second part though!


----------



## Ulquiorra (Mar 10, 2006)

I read the first 5 or so posts, and found the only one that makes sense.
Like Adam III said, let's just figure out who did it and kill them.  Evil people have no place in this world.  They should be all be erased from this earth.


----------



## louise123 (Mar 10, 2006)

indeed....they should die a _*painful*_ death....


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> Hm, guess we are back in the middle ages. I have a question. If a 20 year old tiger fucked a 11 year old tiger without its permission, should it be killed?
> 
> and I dont know how long tigers live so lol.




The thing is though, they are wild animals. If a wild animal was living in society you would take it back to the jungle or kill it, or encage it.

Well to me he is a wild animal with the knowledge of what he has done so he should be killed.


----------



## Dusk (Mar 10, 2006)

Castarate him then dump him in a hole.


----------



## Santí (Mar 10, 2006)

I say hand him by his underware on a flag pole for 24 hours


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2006)

Nick Uchiha said:
			
		

> I say hand him by his underware on a flag pole for 24 hours



I say, kill him and use his organs for a useful reason, i mean he is wasting a kidney which a decent hardworking person could utilize.


----------



## C?k (Mar 10, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I say, kill him and use his organs for a useful reason, i mean he is wasting a kidney which a decent hardworking person could utilize.


 
now thats economic


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 10, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> now thats economic



yeah, why dont they try that with every death?


----------



## reepa (Mar 10, 2006)

Raped at 11 years old? ...Po' thing.

Anyway.... I find it funny how atleast half of you talk so much smack, not to mention contradicting yourselfs countless times.

Now gunners I don't see what you're trying to achieve out of acting like the care bear police on an internet message board but making a dumbass of yourself.



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> I wouldnt mind humiliating him completly, beating him around, and showing him to society, make him feel weak, the sameway he did to the girl.
> 
> I wish i was the one to find him, i want to bring him to justice.



Yeah so that's justice right? Who are you to decide what happens to him? If that's your definition of justice then I should come in, humilate your ass, beat your ass and show your ass to society, make you feel weak, the same way you did to the rapist. 
But that's not justice is it??



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> The thing is though, they are wild animals. If a wild animal was living in society you would take it back to the jungle or kill it, or encage it.
> 
> Well to me he is a wild animal with the knowledge of what he has done so he should be killed.



Yeah wow. Y'see there is a reason why rapists are NOT KILLED from the snap of your fingers. Rape is wrong, yes. And he should face punishment, but 'killing' him aint the answer. That is bullshit, through in and through out.

There could be a million reasons why he did that to the girl, he could've been abused himself as a kid. That is why psychologists or medic therapists try to 'understand' the mind of a criminal.

Of course he could've been one sick bastard and did it for no real reason, and in that case I would say death is justified. But I wouldn't enforce that untill he's been through a court case to determine his outcome.

Think about it, if ALL criminals were just killed then crime would never end. Because people will NOT understand why criminals do the things they do. And believe me it's a huuuuge world out there, with many people. Some o'dem good, some o'dem bad.

And someone earlier suggested that society's laws should make people 'scared' to commit crimes and thus hopefully stopping crime.
But to reach that level of intimidation society would need to be in-humane. Definitely not a free society we have set up in most countries around the world.

Bottom line, saying dumb things like "kill him!" may make you feel better but it wont help. If anything trial the bastard, send him to a mental institute for potential mental illness descovery's before deciding to 'kill' him or not.

And btw if this did take place in Scotland then he wont be killed anyway. Corporal punishment is illegal over there.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 10, 2006)

reepa said:
			
		

> Raped at 11 years old? ...Po' thing.
> 
> Anyway.... I find it funny how atleast half of you talk so much smack, not to mention contradicting yourselfs countless times.
> 
> ...


You are the first one here that seems to get it !
I know that some ppl feel like bashing kicking the rapist.
But that doesn't sort out the problems.
Our legal state is made and based uppon laws.
We do not let our feelings get in the way buy letting this man get his punishment.


----------



## Santí (Mar 10, 2006)

what I said we shouldent kill him but punish him...hanging him on a flag pole by his underwear for 24ours ounds acceptable? hwos wit me


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

*tick* it's not like rape is new. I hear the same case everyday of my life. she raped him, he raped her. get real yelling at the perv wouldn't change a damn thing. in fact there not much any human can do. say for example I'm getting raped by a guy and I'm a chick. . . about a 12 year differnece. the guy takes me to the to the back of a parking lot trying to get me. insted of not doing anything. as soon as he unties me I' straight headbutt the basterd and run for my life.


   of coruse this doesnt always work. sometimes the parents need to come into control to help there children. if you happen to just let you child go to school for 6-8 hours thinking she's always alright but happen to forget to even remeber her birth day you deserve no child. part of being a parent means coming into control regardless on what any kid says.

   now maybe even with some of this edvice, we should come to notice that rape might still be unavoidable. why because there's one main element that fucks it up for all of us. if you happen to say emotions then your right.


  emotions are the main reson we humans are so imperfect. "adam & eve" "pandora's box". temptation,lust, fear, anger, pride, greed, we as humans have no control over what to do when emotions kick in at a high momentum. regardless of how mature you are it's unavoidable. as long as were alive sin is alive. 


    now I'm not saying we should all go suisidal (I love you people to damn much). but insted look for better emotions like hope, to tell us to protect ourselfs. . . learn self defence, lift weights. but the bottom line is if you get hurt or in this case raped and not even care to try to escape. . .  pick up a gun a shot yourself


   Illusion-ninja out


----------



## A7X HellKnight (Mar 11, 2006)

thats so fu*#&#& messed up...that guy should be severely punished.rape is a fu^%$& up crime and should have lots of jail time as a consequence


----------



## superman_1 (Mar 11, 2006)

this is so sad... but it happens a lot in every country around the world and most are not even reported... they should chop the guy's dick off... and put him in prison for life.... or better yet... shoot him dead... but before that beat the living shit out him.....


----------



## A7X HellKnight (Mar 11, 2006)

superman_1 said:
			
		

> this is so sad... but it happens a lot in every country around the world and most are not even reported... they should chop the guy's dick off... and put him in prison for life.... or better yet... shoot him dead... but before that beat the living shit out him.....




dont foget to chop off the penis b4 shooting as that is every mans pride


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

*just what I mean*



			
				TheNewNinjaInTown said:
			
		

> thats so fu*#&#& messed up...that guy should be severely punished.rape is a fu^%$& up crime and should have lots of jail time as a consequence




   perfect example of over abused emotion. sir/ma'am wouldn't you rather atleast listen to this man's motives rather then throw him in the slamer for as long as you can with no food or water


----------



## Tlaloc666 (Mar 11, 2006)

Why would anyone do such a stupid cruel thing honestly.........


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 11, 2006)

It's really sad for an 11 y/o girl who's getting the raped by teenage man..
-_- I feel so sorry for her.. that bad experience will always stick on her mind.


----------



## Santí (Mar 11, 2006)

Girls dont report it cause there probaly to Iimbarresed or Ashamed


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

*aw well. . .*

at least she'll be more secure and wouldn't let t happen again


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> This is disgusting. Not only the rape mentioned, but the response by some people in this forum crying "Execute him!".
> 
> People are acting as if this is somehow a worse crime than murder. I mean, media seems to LOVE rape incidents because they can blow up the reactions to ridiculous proportions.
> 
> ...





  I soo workship this man right now for what he said: pleased


----------



## C?k (Mar 11, 2006)

superman_1 said:
			
		

> this is so sad... but it happens a lot in every country around the world and most are not even reported... they should chop the guy's dick off... and put him in prison for life.... or better yet... shoot him dead... but before that beat the living shit out him.....


 
and unfortunately in some countries its only a min of 3 years...it should be atleast 10! lol


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 11, 2006)

Here you can get 4years for rape.
Don't know exactly but I'll must look it up in my law-books.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2006)

> at least she'll be more secure and wouldn't let t happen again



She scared to go anywhere without someone she trusts now.



> I soo workship this man right now for what he said: pleased



You do, well to each there own, with murder there can be a reason for it, you cant rape someone for a good reason, it also a long process so he would have known for a good 10 minutes what he was doing.

Personally, i think he should die.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2006)

> Yeah so that's justice right? Who are you to decide what happens to him? If that's your definition of justice then I should come in, humilate your ass, beat your ass and show your ass to society, make you feel weak, the same way you did to the rapist.
> But that's not justice is it??



But i havent raped anyone, you fool. He did, what he did humiliated the girl, he should be humiliated before he dies.

Ahhh i see what you are getting at, the same way you would put him in prison for 4 years you think you should go also? exaclty.

When you behave a certain way it comes with reprucutions, we live in a thing called society and that sort of behaviour is not needed or excepted, he should be killed.



> Yeah wow. Y'see there is a reason why rapists are NOT KILLED from the snap of your fingers. Rape is wrong, yes. And he should face punishment, but 'killing' him aint the answer. That is bullshit, through in and through out.



How is it bull shit, what he did was a sick and disgusting thing, making him a beast, if a beast is in society you cage it up for life or you kill it.



> There could be a million reasons why he did that to the girl, he could've been abused himself as a kid. That is why psychologists or medic therapists try to 'understand' the mind of a criminal.



I dont give a darn what he went through, he still commited the crime, he knew what he did, he should die, because you had a fucked up life doesnt give you imunity to punishment, and it doesnt mean you can go around rapping people.



> Think about it, if ALL criminals were just killed then crime would never end. Because people will NOT understand why criminals do the things they do. And believe me it's a huuuuge world out there, with many people. Some o'dem good, some o'dem bad.



Either kill them or lock them up for life, personally i say kill them, why waste resourse on them, at the end of the day, you are preventing it from happening again, you are killing one more ass hole in society, when you do certain crimes, to me you dont deserve human rights, and rapeing a 11 year old, no rapeing anyone falls in the category.



> Bottom line, saying dumb things like "kill him!" may make you feel better but it wont help. If anything trial the bastard, send him to a mental institute for potential mental illness descovery's before deciding to 'kill' him or not.



So the goverments money should be wasted, killing him isnt a dumb thing, he did a sick and inhuman act, he doesnt need help, there is no point his humanity died the moment he raped the girl.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Mar 11, 2006)

are we supposed to make a thread everytime a girl gets raped... 

I know it's bad but, get over it.


----------



## Kazuo (Mar 11, 2006)

This is horrible but I don't think it's enough to punish the person by killing him... but it is bad. I suppose the only reason so many people shout "Kill him" or whatever is because, if they're not going for the most extreme punishment possible it makes them feel like they're almost supporting or defending rape, and that is enough to be enraged with themselves at the sheer idea of it.

I think rape should be met with justly... it's terrible but there are worse things in life. But I wouldn't be against sending the person to prison for 30 years and letting *everyother* inmate know exactly why he's there, because he'd be crying for capital punishment in the end.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2006)

DAMURDOC said:
			
		

> are we supposed to make a thread everytime a girl gets raped...
> 
> I know it's bad but, get over it.


#

Bretherin, the main point of the thread wasnt actually about the rape, if it was someone picked off of the street and raped i wouldnt have made a thread, it because she was with her mum at the time in a supermarket, and was raped in such as short space of time.

That was the original purpose, at how big of an oppurtunist he was, the fact that he was 16 and the fact that he raped an 11 year old.



> This is horrible but I don't think it's enough to punish the person by killing him... but it is bad. I suppose the only reason so many people shout "Kill him" or whatever is because, if they're not going for the most extreme punishment possible it makes them feel like they're almost supporting or defending rape, and that is enough to be enraged with themselves at the sheer idea of it.
> 
> I think rape should be met with justly... it's terrible but there are worse things in life. But I wouldn't be against sending the person to prison for 30 years and letting everyother inmate know exactly why he's there, because he'd be crying for capital punishment in the end.



No i just hate rapist, my mum was raped, and i want to kill the person that did it to her, he probably is dead now. 

I actually think rapist should be killed, it is something is society that needs to be eliminated, it isnt a small robery or something, it has fucked up someones life now, now his life in turn should be fucked up.

The reason why is worse for the age, most people look at children ( or should) and think nahh, i will excuse them from my sickness, obviously that though didnt come across his mind.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Mar 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> #
> 
> Bretherin, the main point of the thread wasnt actually about the rape, if it was someone picked off of the street and raped i wouldnt have made a thread, it because she was with her mum at the time in a supermarket, and was raped in such as short space of time.
> 
> ...


So what, a guy just stabbed a 14 years old to death right next to my house yesterday, you think I made a thread saying "KILL HIM KILL HIM".

It's much more complicated than this boy.


----------



## Mokorr (Mar 11, 2006)

I personlly think that the guy who did this should get maximum 4 years in prison and then a therapy... 

Know why? Because it's a disgusting black spot on the human nature... 
and if rapist are born/grow into having that black spot they shouldn' be locked up forever...  I know this is a very disgusting crime.. And the girl might end up being scarred for life but what if they CANT control it, dont know it's wrong or just so fucked up in their minds that they CANT controle caring if it's right or wrong...

I think it's just a phase the human needs to gt over... Find a treatment or a cure... 

Im not saying that the girl diserved that but maybe what if they are both the victims? Victims of the disgusting human nature...?

p.s. I live in Iceland.. There the crime system is totally different.. Rapers child molesters get maximum 1 yea in prison... Men that maybe touched a 11 yar old in unapropriate places would get 3month 1 year maximum if a rape or a long term molest happened... 

Please dont go flaming me and just think about what I said... You might not agree and I can understand that... After all this crime is unforgivable, but who is to blame?


----------



## Kazuo (Mar 11, 2006)

I think sexually abusing someone is unforgivable... regardless if they're sick or not.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2006)

> So what, a guy just stabbed a 14 years old to death right next to my house yesterday, you think I made a thread saying "KILL HIM KILL HIM".
> 
> It's much more complicated than this boy.



First thing first, dont ever call me boy, i find it highly offensive.

And you not making a thread was your choice, i chose to make a thread because i can it was in the appropiate area so i did make it, if you dont like it leave.



> but who is to blame?


The rapist he commited the act, so he should have to face up to the punishment,  me i think it should be death, no mental torture, you fuck with someone life and mind, now we're gonna fuck with yours, that should be the attitude.


----------



## Mokorr (Mar 11, 2006)

Gunners, read the whole post I posted...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2006)

^^^ i read you whole post, and i didnt agree with it.

The way i see it, there is no excuse to commit certain crimes, even if the person where to change he still commited the crime, why should he be able to lead a normal life as if he hasnt done anything? To me if he got 4 years, some theropy and was let loose that would be a joke.


----------



## Mokorr (Mar 11, 2006)

We just cant go saying "Kill him!" 

A mentally ill man that kills another man shouldn not go to jail because he's mentally ill.. But he should be helped... 

Raping is more disgusting... But still the same concept...

We just need to be more open minded about these things..


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2006)

Mokorr said:
			
		

> We just cant go saying "Kill him!"
> 
> A mentally ill man that kills another man shouldn not go to jail because he's mentally ill.. But he should be helped...
> 
> ...




No, if you commit any crime you could be considered ''ill'', that a term people like to come up with.

To be he knew dam well what he was doing, so he isnt a fool, he waited for his moment and struck he put thought into it, he was able to think, so he should have been able to tell it was wrong.

Being ''ill'' to me is not an excuse to evade punishment.


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 11, 2006)

illusion-nin said:
			
		

> perfect example of over abused emotion. sir/ma'am wouldn't you rather atleast listen to this man's motives rather then throw him in the slamer for as long as you can with no food or water



Why would you want to listen to the motives of someone that finds it pleasurable raping anyone let alone an 11 year old  

He just destroyed someones life right there and it really isn't something that people recover from very easily. The scars do remain for life especially when its someone this young. Think about how many sleepless nights she is going to be having.
I just pray that she is able to recover from this and get on with her life and have a happy one at that. 

And no execution isn't warranted for this, thats kinda letting him off the hook rather easily. Castration however is a very very good idea, second to Life imprisonment. 

Also just to add and am not taking any names here, but i find it rather funny for people to be actually considering showing a rapist leniency


----------



## reepa (Mar 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> But i havent raped anyone, you fool. He did, what he did humiliated the girl, he should be humiliated before he dies.
> 
> Ahhh i see what you are getting at, the same way you would put him in prison for 4 years you think you should go also? exaclty.
> 
> ...



Dear dear, there is a reason why society isn't set up the way you want it to be. A good reason. Did you read what I wrote, or did you actually try to understand it? If you can't see past it then well... that's your problem.

in any case stop repeating your foolish posts over and over again. Seriously it's a waste of time, and like I said before. He WONT BE KILLED!! Why? BECAUSE IT'S ILLEGAL FOR HIM TO BE EXECUTED!

That's the bottom-line.  

(Note to others: if you're gonna commit a crime - eg. rape then dont tell gunners. He'll just scream at you repeatedly "Kill him! Die! I'll kick your arse!! Arghh!!!")


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

gunners I understand that this crime is unforgiveable in your case. I understand that in my postion I can give some sort of mercy for this freak. I'm not saying it's hopless so just give this guy 2 years. again I'm saying that everyone including the victum of this case must take responsablity. I know the little girl in this story might not recover form this. . . but if the world just shut there mouhs for a minute and desided to at least remotlly protect themselfs along with there friends there might not be so many raping cases. the reson why the media loves to talk about this type of shit is slimplly because it's ease to talk about. . . what doesn't help is that they never say how to stop it!!!!!



   so again. I know where your coming from infact I used to feel the same way. but first things first, catch every perveted basterd who'd make such a crime first. . . . then make the final judgment


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

WarcoW said:
			
		

> Why would you want to listen to the motives of someone that finds it pleasurable raping anyone let alone an 11 year old
> 
> 
> 1. simple, if we have motives we can find morew of these basterds and give them FAIR judgment. lets not forget were all still human
> ...






 3. if it's really funny to show mercy against a crime and understand motives and more easly find crimainal to reduce such disgust then we should all be laughing. . . .wait I'm not laughin!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2006)

> Dear dear, there is a reason why society isn't set up the way you want it to be. A good reason. Did you read what I wrote, or did you actually try to understand it? If you can't see past it then well... that's your problem.



First, who are you, and second, i dont actually agree with how society is set up, i beleive people like him should be severly punished, rapeing someone isnt the sort of crime where you should get a slap on the wrist, it the type of punishment where you get a knife to your dick.



> in any case stop repeating your foolish posts over and over again. Seriously it's a waste of time, and like I said before. He WONT BE KILLED!! Why? BECAUSE IT'S ILLEGAL FOR HIM TO BE EXECUTED!



I know it is illegal, the way i set my posts up should have said that you fucking idiot. The reason i called you a fucking idiot is the way you are choosing to speak to me.



> That's the bottom-line.
> 
> (Note to others: if you're gonna commit a crime - eg. rape then dont tell gunners. He'll just scream at you repeatedly "Kill him! Die! I'll kick your arse!! Arghh!!!")



Are you retarded, you are saying note to others, if you are going to commite a crime, eg. rape dont tell gunners.... That isnt something you say you dumb fuck, the message should be if you are planning on rapeing someone, dont do it at all.

Crimes like rape, you dont do it because of the punishment, you dont rape someone because of your human decency. You jackass.


----------



## reepa (Mar 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> First, who are you, and second, i dont actually agree with how society is set up, i beleive people like him should be severly punished, rapeing someone isnt the sort of crime where you should get a slap on the wrist, it the type of punishment where you get a knife to your dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOWOWOW!!! SO MUCH SWEARING!!! WHY CANT WE ALL MAKE LUV?

Damn idiot, lol you are pathetic! "Captain McGruff the Crime Dog to the rescue!!!" Preach to your idol moron, because people like you have NO power over others.

If you get this worked up over the internet then you should really consider working for the Police to stop crimes like this eh? Cuz u are a dog basically, one thing that pissess you off u dont stop.

lol have fun barking your point of view, cause in the end you're one of those weak son of a bitch's with no power who wont stop untill "justice is served" when you can't do anything to prevent ANYTHING.

on second thought no, dont join the police, you'll do more damage than good.
(And for a 16yr old you are one immature peice o' shit - 12yr olds on this forum pack more brain cells than you do)

anyway im done shitting on you, and this pointless topic.

Summary: 
Rape is wrong
Rapist should be punished, but he wont be killed
gunners is a gay whining baby-face ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
Does gunner want a dummy? the verdict is YES. Will we give him one? OF COURSE! Because he will tear the city down with his bitching before anything's left.


And dont bother replying to me, cause god damn you're a freak. fly to scotland and start protesting if it makes u feel better. Dumb useless shit.
[End of conversation]


----------



## DAMURDOC (Mar 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> No, if you commit any crime you could be considered ''ill'', that a term people like to come up with.
> 
> To be he knew dam well what he was doing, so he isnt a fool, he waited for his moment and struck he put thought into it, he was able to think, so he should have been able to tell it was wrong.
> 
> Being ''ill'' to me is not an excuse to evade punishment.


We just said the punishment should not be death, we never said to let him free.

The guy obviously had a problem, maybe someone fucked up HIS life, what the hell do you know. 

If we started killing for things we believe in, we wouldn't be any better than our friend Hitler.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2006)

> WOWOWOW!!! SO MUCH SWEARING!!! WHY CANT WE ALL MAKE LUV?



And you know, i went back and censored some to prevent being done for flaming.




> Damn idiot, lol you are pathetic! "Captain McGruff the Crime Dog to the rescue!!!" Preach to your idol moron, because people like you have NO power over others.



Im pathetic for thinking rape is a serious crime worth a serious punishment, ok if you say so.

I have no power over others yeh i know that, but i still think that guy should go down for what he did. 



> If you get this worked up over the internet then you should really consider working for the Police to stop crimes like this eh? Cuz u are a dog basically, one thing that pissess you off u dont stop.



So you are calling me a dog, and no i wouldnt want to work for the police, i intend to become a doctor.

You call me a dog, personally i think you have thoughts of rapeing someone, why else do you think they should be let of so lightly?



> (And for a 16yr old you are one immature peice o' shit - 12yr olds on this forum pack more brain cells than you do)



Sure, ok, so im imature, and i look after a brother with autism, i cook, clean my clothes, go to school and get grades of As and Bs, sure, you know nothing about what i do, so dont open you sour face mouth.



> gunners is a gay whining baby-face ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> Does gunner want a dummy? the verdict is YES. Will we give him one? OF COURSE! Because he will tear the city down with his bitching before anything's left.



And you called me imature, the subject of rape riles me up, that simple, i think it is a disgusting abuse of power, and those that abuse their power should be convicted.



> And dont bother replying to me, cause god damn you're a freak. fly to scotland and start protesting if it makes u feel better. Dumb useless shit.
> [End of conversation]



I did reply to you, as you made assaults to me in your post, the only thing that useless around here is you, if the world was like you rapist would continue rapeing people knowing that nothing will come of it.


----------



## kyubi256 (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats just messed up...


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 11, 2006)

Sanguinius said:
			
		

> That's why I always say that there are animals in the forms of humans...
> 
> Hmm... On second thought... Even animals wouldn't do something like that.


there are demons in this world in the form of humans... 

how could that "scum"...how dare he...ruining his reputation...AND THE GIRL'S LIFE!!  Damn him. 

he deserves hell...or he deserves to go back to hell.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2006)

> We just said the punishment should not be death, we never said to let him free.
> 
> The guy obviously had a problem, maybe someone fucked up HIS life, what the hell do you know.
> 
> If we started killing for things we believe in, we wouldn't be any better than our friend Hitler.



I could say i have a fucked up life, forced to look after my brother and kill every guy that has autism, i dont.

The fact is he raped the girl, he knew it was wrong, as when he raped her in the toilets, he threatened her saying if she spoke a word he would kill her.

The world shouldnt waste moneys on beasts.

Ok, ive come to a conclusion, instead of killing him, we put him in the jungle, because as far as im concerned he is a wild animal living in society.


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

reepa said:
			
		

> WOWOWOW!!! SO MUCH SWEARING!!! WHY CANT WE ALL MAKE LUV?
> 
> Damn idiot, lol you are pathetic! "Captain McGruff the Crime Dog to the rescue!!!" Preach to your idol moron, because people like you have NO power over others.
> 
> ...




   CHILL' OUT!

    I thought this was a mature conversation!?!?   yes gunners seems harsh but give him a brake let the guy experess what he's sayin!


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 11, 2006)

Does anyone here know how the 11 yr-old girl's doing/situation now?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> Does anyone here know how the 11 yr-old girl's doing/situation now?




Yeh, she is doing shit, she has to sleep with her mum, and she can't go anywhere without someone she trusts.

I dont see any reason why the person who put her through that should go on to live a human life.

He should either be:
Caged for life
Killed
put in the jungle.
Mentally tortured .


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> Does anyone here know how the 11 yr-old girl's doing/situation now?





  that's the problem with our media dude. they only report "bad" sitcuations. hopfully she makes some sort of recovery


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 11, 2006)

hmm...how about someone use a Magenkyou Sharingan on him?

nah, just trying to lessen the hatred around here.

I feel sorry for the girl.  It must be really(x1000000000000) hard for her to live life like she used to...

That "scum"...


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

perhaps she still has a chance at a "happy ending"


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 11, 2006)

she will, I hope.

In some cases, raped women commit suicide and lose _it_, if you know what I mean.

Pitiful...really, for an 11 yr-old girl.  She's too young to suffer such fate.


----------



## Sakuragi (Mar 11, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for the girl.  It must be really(x1000000000000) hard for her to live life like she used to...


I know right. WTF. Even thinking about it is making me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 11, 2006)

let's hope she doesn't decide to...er...kill herself, I mean really ruin her life in the end.


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

JazzyJa said:
			
		

> I know right. WTF. Even thinking about it is making me sick to my stomach.




   speaking of which I've been sick for about a month know *cough*. . . . an omen maybe?


----------



## Sakuragi (Mar 11, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> let's hope she doesn't decide to...er...kill herself, I mean really ruin her life in the end.


It happens. It's good that she has her mom at least. To look after her, that is.


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 11, 2006)

punishment for men?

the mistake of one is the mistake of all?  huh?  I heard my teacher say this once.  whatever, that's just coincidental, illusion-nin-san.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Mar 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I could say i have a fucked up life, forced to look after my brother and kill every guy that has autism, i dont.
> 
> The fact is he raped the girl, he knew it was wrong, as when he raped her in the toilets, he threatened her saying if she spoke a word he would kill her.
> 
> ...


Arguing with kids like you is so pointless, im done.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2006)

DAMURDOC said:
			
		

> Arguing with kids like you is so pointless, im done.




because i have a diffrent view to you, you are calling me a kid, pathetic.


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> punishment for men?
> 
> the mistake of one is the mistake of all?  huh?  I heard my teacher say this once.  whatever, that's just coincidental, illusion-nin-san.





  hope so Bisuke-kun my stomach ach is getting worse. I'll be back with so tylenal


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 11, 2006)

I re-read the whole info/news again.



> "We feel the public of this country are close to drawing a line in the sand and demanding that the Government begins to get to grips with a crime epidemic which, as thousands of our readers constantly tell us, has this nation in a grip of fear. *We hope that our ?20,000 reward helps to put this rapist behind bars.* Furthermore, we are establishing a ?1 million fund to provide a series of rewards which we hope will result in a number of serious criminals being jailed."
> 
> A spokesman for Sainsbury's said: "This was a shocking incident and we are doing all we can to assist the police to catch the person responsible. *We are offering a reward of ?5,000 for information that leads to arrest and conviction.*"



help is not supposed to get something in return, right?  people these days only help when they get something in return.  I feel sick about humans that sometimes I wish I wasn't one.


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> because i have a diffrent view to you, you are calling me a kid, pathetic.





  so huh gunners. . .  read meh post right !  




    gunners I understand that this crime is unforgiveable in your case. I understand that in my postion I can give some sort of mercy for this freak. I'm not saying it's hopless so just give this guy 2 years. again I'm saying that everyone including the victum of this case must take responsablity. I know the little girl in this story might not recover form this. . . but if the world just shut there mouhs for a minute and desided to at least remotlly protect themselfs along with there friends there might not be so many raping cases. the reson why the media loves to talk about this type of shit is slimplly because it's ease to talk about. . . what doesn't help is that they never say how to stop it!!!!!



so again. I know where your coming from infact I used to feel the same way. but first things first, catch every perveted basterd who'd make such a crime first. . . . then make the final judgment


----------



## C?k (Mar 11, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh, she is doing shit, she has to sleep with her mum, and she can't go anywhere without someone she trusts.
> 
> I dont see any reason why the person who put her through that should go on to live a human life.
> 
> ...


 
....see its been a while and shes still scarred. Human rights should not given an option for him this kind of case.


----------



## Sakuragi (Mar 11, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> help is not supposed to get something in return, right?  people these days only help when they get something in return.  I feel sick about humans that sometimes I wish I wasn't one.


I know EXACTLY what you're talking about here.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Mar 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> because i have a diffrent view to you, you are calling me a kid, pathetic.


No, because you are 16 and you think you know more than the whole mother fucking planet.

Im not saying i know more than you, I am saying that's it's more complicated than saying "KILL KILL KILL".


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2006)

> No, because you are 16 and you think you know more than the whole mother fucking planet.
> 
> Im not saying i know more than you, I am saying that's it's more complicated than saying "KILL KILL KILL".



There are many people that know more than me, i dont deny that and i nether stated that.

Me say ''kill him kill him'' is out of fustration and anger, if i had time to think i would give him a punishment much worse than death.

At the end of the day, that girl is left scarred for life, mothers learn not to let their children in public toilets alone.

As for the rapist, he will probably get 4 years in prison, personally i think that is to soft for the damage that he has caused, the law is set for human beings is how i see it, the guy that raped the 11 year old, i will refuse to accept him as a human being, that why i beleive he should be killed, caged for life or let in the jungle.


----------



## DAMURDOC (Mar 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Me say ''kill him kill him'' is out of fustration and anger


That's what makes us human beings so discusting, we just fuel our anger and blindly say/do things that shouldn't be done.
Can't you realise that?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2006)

DAMURDOC said:
			
		

> That's what makes us human beings so discusting, we just fuel our anger and blindly say/do things that shouldn't be done.
> Can't you realise that?





After calming down, i could think of much better ways to punish him, isolation for life seems like a good idea.

I feel he should be caged for life, of course that is worse than death. The reason why i want him dead is the law would never give him a life sentence.

His face should be known to everyone in public, people who wish to beat him can get on with it, and the law would do nothing to protect him.

Those imo are better punishments, but still if he died, i would not care, in someways he deserves it, there is no reason to rape someone, the though shouldnt enter someones mind, I see raping someone destroying your humanity.


----------



## C?k (Mar 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> At the end of the day, that girl is left scarred for life, mothers learn not to let their children in public toilets alone.
> 
> As for the rapist, he will probably get 4 years in prison, personally i think that is to soft for the damage that he has caused, the law is set for human beings is how i see it, the guy that raped the 11 year old, i will refuse to accept him as a human being, that why i beleive he should be killed, caged for life or let in the jungle.


 
Whats even worse about that is he only gets 4 years when taht was the same sentance given for an ass slap. It just goes to show how unjust and lenient some countries are in such outrageous cases  



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> I see raping someone destroying your humanity.


 
Well said. Adding that her close family are scarred too, imagine how her parents must feel knowing what happened to their little girl.


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 12, 2006)

gotta love the bullshit we humans torture ourselfs with


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 13, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I find rape worse, there can sometimes be an sypthothetic reason to murder.



And so what? The fact that there can sometimes be a REASON for murder does not in fact make the average murder any less of a criminal. For example, a serial killer is still a serial killer despite whatever reason a cop might have to shoot a criminal in self defense.



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> The way i see it, when you rape someone, it will screw with there head, there is no justifiable reason for rape.



So what? There is no justifiable reason for a bank robber to shoot their hostages either.



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> With murder it can be for what ever reason, self defence, accident. There is no way you can accidently rape someone in  and there is no way you can rape someone in self defence.



See above.



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> The guy should be killed, he did a disgusting thing, to me he doesnt have the right to live anymore he did it on purpose he had no reason to do it, raping someone to me is a serious thing worth the death penalty.



We are in disagreement then.



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> When he done with that sentense he would be better of dead, the aim would be to make him a shell of his former self.



And? Your wise decision will result in letting loose a total psychopath. 



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> Pricks like him can use that useful loopole, the way i see it, he a frigging beast why should he get human rights, human rights belong to people who are actually human, that to me is not human behavior



That's a classic argument.

Free speech should apply to all, except porn. Because porn isn't speech.

Human rights should apply to all, except rapists. Because rapists aren't human.

Oh yes i've heard that a few times.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2006)

> So what? There is no justifiable reason for a bank robber to shoot their hostages either.



That murder merits death in my opinion, the type of murder i can understand is if someone is facing domestic abuse as an example.



> Human rights should apply to all, except rapists. Because rapists aren't human.



I should re phraise my self, the guy didnt behave like a civilised human being and behaved in an anti social way, he should be seperated from civilisation.

By death, caged up, or going in the jungle, he can take his pick.,


----------



## DAMURDOC (Mar 13, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> That murder merits death in my opinion, the type of murder i can understand is if someone is facing domestic abuse as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might as well be dead, in a cage, in the jungle.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2006)

DAMURDOC said:
			
		

> Might as well be dead, in a cage, in the jungle.




So, they are entitled to a rich life style,   , no once people commit certain crimes, they should throw away all the benifits to life.


----------



## factorx3 (Mar 15, 2006)

YOu can?t only blame the men. YOu must blame the society that creates that kind of men. I?m not trying to justificate but to make you undesrtand that complainig about that girl is not what you have to do. You have to take the decission of changing your own pattern of live and worry about what is wrong with the society of yours. This is the first step to eliminate raping, homicides, suicides, and so other problems of the people who walk alone in this damn alone world.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyway, after calming down, i changed my mind on what you happen to the pitifful excuse for a human being.

I dont think he should be killed or mentally tortured, as im not god, it isnt my place to issue those punishments.

I do however thing he should be seperated from society for life, locked in prison. He has shown that he is unable to live and behave in a social way, so he should be taken out from society and placed in prison.


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 15, 2006)

*sigh* the human cumminity of life is really manipulitive. point is human right's aern't going anywere. what if a man was acussed of rape when he really didn't do a think. hence the child cannot speak because she's tramatised police would just kill them anyway. I say 4 to 12 years prison. weaither of not you comit a crime that doesn't mean shit, yes the rape is sick. but you can't sentence someone to death right aftwerwards. whom the hell died and made you god. since when does anyone have the power to deside who lives and who dies!


  it's a shame. being killed for the simplist of laws outta a vendetta, turlly disgusting. as human, sentecing someone to death outta rape isn't justice. simply a tatic of revenge that will only bring more anger. sometime soon people of the public will riot of this, why you may ask, hence the simpe fact that not every crime is serious! not every crime should be a death sentence. remeber folks once you die you die. there isn't such thing as reincarnation sorry to say.


   as for the victum. if she really thinks she can also deside whom dies just cuz she's been raped, then she's better of with chains. if we all think bloodshed, we all end up bloodshed. . . think about that while I do my math homework


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Mar 15, 2006)

Sanguinius said:
			
		

> That's why I always say that there are animals in the forms of humans...
> 
> Hmm... On second thought... Even animals wouldn't do something like that.



have you forgot about the kitties have you!?

but anyway it's a bad thing to see think of how her family may look at her after that its a sad sight and i hope that the man runs away now like a assasin i will try to make him know what its like to be in the cold cell floor

oh and illusion nin is correct once in my school a girl said i tried to rape her
and i didnt do a thing!!
i was questioned by a counselor i didnt even knoiw the girl but she only  did that becuase her boyfreind said he thought it would be funny after that i had
just ignored her and him and they kept on gossiping until a teacher pointed out that i havent lived near them or been near them or anything and they didnt even get in trouble.... *sigh* my life sucks


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2006)

^^^ you are 13 what they fuck is that all about.

If you are telling the truth, that girl should be severly punished, if she is able to lie like that at such a young age, when she grows old it will become worse.

bad habits grow worse.


----------



## Canabary (Mar 17, 2006)

itachi's assistant said:
			
		

> have you forgot about the kitties have you!?
> 
> but anyway it's a bad thing to see think of how her family may look at her after that its a sad sight and i hope that the man runs away now like a assasin i will try to make him know what its like to be in the cold cell floor
> 
> ...



Ouch that must have stung...
Do something back at them, like smash theire poscases, throw eggs at therie winds or something similar..
not that I encourage you to do that but yeah <_<


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 17, 2006)

itachi's assistant said:
			
		

> have you forgot about the kitties have you!?
> 
> but anyway it's a bad thing to see think of how her family may look at her after that its a sad sight and i hope that the man runs away now like a assasin i will try to make him know what its like to be in the cold cell floor
> 
> ...


 

  that shit happened to you. wow dude that sucks. that chick should get some jail time. . .  wow it's funny how sexisum can turn on you


----------



## $!@de (Mar 18, 2006)

People who would do that kinda thing need to burn in hell what is this world comin to ?


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 18, 2006)

Very sad To hear what is the world coming to


----------



## Azure-kun (Mar 18, 2006)

ookay.... wtf is happenin to humanity?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 18, 2006)

Put those sick madafaka in jail geee


----------



## Lame_Bushido (Mar 19, 2006)

> ookay.... wtf is happenin to humanity?



No, not happening, happened. We are a cancer to this world!


----------



## JesusFreakDK (Mar 19, 2006)

Guys, if there's anything scarier than the "rapist" himself, it's you guys.  It's easy to spew out punishment after punishment for "bastard" criminals such as he, without ever needing to understand the individual himself.  Has anyone here truly wished in their heart that someone would die? In some religions, this essentially constitutes as murder.  However, since there are certain laws which exist (in most countries), often times we can check ourselves because we fear those consequences.  But this poor desperate fellow doesn't even have the self-control to stop from acting on this feeling that I'm sure many people have (I'm sure most people have lusted after someone else sometime in their life--I know I have).  Rather than hate him, I feel very sorry for him.

Many people have been screaming out, "Castration! Cut off his balls!" Well, let me tell you for a fact that there are many cases in which castration doesn't help.  In the therapy field there are medicines that are essentially drug-induced castration--reduce hormones and whatnot. Yet people are still known to commit the same crimes regardless.  Why? These people don't understand that they're hurting another person.  More often than not these individuals themselves are victims to horrible crimes, by their parents, family, or other outside forces--brought up in such a screwed-up environment that they can no longer distinguish "right" from "wrong" because there was no one teach them.

In the end, and I hate to be putting the blame on something else, but it is hate which spawns more hate, and thus we humans who create these criminals.  Even the very labels that we use--"rapist, criminal," etc--automatically stereotype and force the human being into a precreated mold.  "Oh, you're not a *person* who committed a rape crime, you're a *rapist*."  Any knowledgeable psychologist will tell you that you should never label yourself, because all humans are made up of different parts.  A part of us are lazy, optimistic, hateful, compassionate, and so many other things.  By crying "Rapist!" and ordering harsh punishments that will likely have little effect anyway, we've already condemned the poor fellow to a worser fate than any consequence we can give him.

Sorry if I sounded like I was defending him--I'm merely sharing the things that I've learned from working with similar people.  It's truly sad that a person must _steal_ intimacy (sex is a very intimate act) from another person rather than obtaining it him/herself.  Why? It's clear that this person is so antisocial that he cannot connect on an intimate level with anyone else, therefore he must resort to using force in order to fulfill his selfish desires.  It's always possible for the girl to recover from such a traumatic experience, with professional help and sheer willpower: but in the case of the guy, with possibly an entire background of abuse, it could be much more difficult.

If you ever see anything like this, instead of being astounded as to what humans are capable of or trying to decide the worst punishment, try to see both parties in equal lighting.  We can learn a lot from our fellow humans regardless of whether what they do is right.


----------



## greatachilles (Mar 19, 2006)

that really sucks! i feel so bad for the girl.


----------



## meekozy (Mar 21, 2006)

Holy crap, 25k? 

ZOMG 0_0


----------



## tangoOFDOOM (Mar 29, 2006)

Well fck. Now another child has their innocence taken away...and not by video games this time.

Fucking basterd. If I ever see him, he's as good as dead! I'll order another Shanaragian (yeah i cant spkell today) and kill him. Or even better...cut his body into a thousand pieces and throw them in his face...then kill him....slowly.


----------



## Vile.47 (Mar 31, 2006)

That guy's a beast! An 11 year old girl... omg


----------



## Oahgneg (Mar 31, 2006)

JesusFreakDK said:
			
		

> Guys, if there's anything scarier than the "rapist" himself, it's you guys.  It's easy to spew out punishment after punishment for "bastard" criminals such as he, without ever needing to understand the individual himself.  Has anyone here truly wished in their heart that someone would die? In some religions, this essentially constitutes as murder.  However, since there are certain laws which exist (in most countries), often times we can check ourselves because we fear those consequences.  But this poor desperate fellow doesn't even have the self-control to stop from acting on this feeling that I'm sure many people have (I'm sure most people have lusted after someone else sometime in their life--I know I have).  Rather than hate him, I feel very sorry for him.
> 
> Many people have been screaming out, "Castration! Cut off his balls!" Well, let me tell you for a fact that there are many cases in which castration doesn't help.  In the therapy field there are medicines that are essentially drug-induced castration--reduce hormones and whatnot. Yet people are still known to commit the same crimes regardless.  Why? These people don't understand that they're hurting another person.  More often than not these individuals themselves are victims to horrible crimes, by their parents, family, or other outside forces--brought up in such a screwed-up environment that they can no longer distinguish "right" from "wrong" because there was no one teach them.
> 
> ...


JesusFreakDK, imagine it is *your own daughter* who's the victim
Will you still stand by what you post?


----------



## Mysticwolf6671 (Mar 31, 2006)

well they say its all mental so chances are the kid has something wrong with him? and needs help cause most likely he will do it again to another young girl like that.


----------



## Zetsu (Apr 2, 2006)

we cant this kind of people human he is more dirty than a mouse.


----------



## Ichirin_no_hana (Apr 2, 2006)

These scums make me feel shamed for being a "human"


----------



## Jink (Apr 2, 2006)

the guy who did it was in his late teens, so he must have been 16-17 years old  damn thats fucked


----------



## kapsi (Apr 2, 2006)

factorx3 said:
			
		

> YOu can?t only blame the men. YOu must blame the society that creates that kind of men. I?m not trying to justificate but to make you undesrtand that complainig about that girl is not what you have to do. You have to take the decission of changing your own pattern of live and worry about what is wrong with the society of yours. This is the first step to eliminate raping, homicides, suicides, and so other problems of the people who walk alone in this damn alone world.


Let's kill the society!


----------



## gamesector (Apr 2, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> the guy who did it was in his late teens, so he must have been 16-17 years old  damn thats fucked



I think they mentioned on the news that he was 15 and yes, I agree that it's fucked. There's no excuse for committing such a disgusting crime.


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2006)

Words escape me they really do shocking is all i can say


----------



## kAulART (Apr 3, 2006)

I live in scotland - that bastard needs shooting


----------



## i-eat-crayonz (Apr 3, 2006)

it's wrong and so messed up....poor girl......i wish i could comfort her.....damn jerk......


----------



## gamer (Apr 4, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> My thought on the matter, if i ever cross that boy, he will wish the police found him, right now i want to kill him



let me know if you see him. i get f*cking frustrated when i hear this kind of story. damn sick bastard


----------



## Oujisama (Apr 4, 2006)

This kind of stuff happens way too often. Its like a reminder how evil the minds of humans get.


----------



## Aruka (Apr 4, 2006)

That guy should be burned deep down the pits of hell.

Poor girl...


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

^ Is that a pic of her in your sig?


----------



## Aruka (Apr 4, 2006)

o-o; That's me in my sig...


----------



## leihcas (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow, so no one here has ever read Lolita, by Nabokov? I haven't had the joy to flip through the 12 pages of monotonous posts, but honestly, you can't judge the fellow until you have read this book.  

And, just looking at everyone's reactions to the publication of what is a more than common event, speaking relatively of the world, I am thoroughly disgusted but not nearly surprised by the immaturity. The replies are two-faced enough to even merit suspicion of a guilty mind.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

> o-o; That's me in my sig...


 ok, I reiterate my question....


----------



## kapsi (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay that was me.


----------



## Rin <3 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thats horrible.. and she's an 11 year old girl too.


God, shame on him.


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmmm...rapists cannot possibly change, even if you let them out after 20 years, their lust would've grown by then, and most possibly they would do it again, thinking that this time they would outsmart the police =/

So i think that castration is the solution, or execution.

Poor girl, she's probably in a trauma now.....


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 13, 2006)

> today a poor litile 11 year old girl was raped


 
  AHAHAHAHAHAHA *SNORTZ*HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


no I'm serious I'm really Laughin my ass off!!!

  *giggles*. . . oh shit, Humans entertan me. :lol


----------



## C?k (Apr 15, 2006)

kapsi said:
			
		

> Okay that was me.


 
...i just knew it lol

@chosen one, whats so funny?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 16, 2006)

as sick as these people are, I'm sad to say that there have been worse people that I've personally known.


----------



## Hubbahubba (Jun 27, 2006)

Vaizard Ichigo said:
			
		

> That's why I always say that there are animals in the forms of humans...
> 
> Hmm... On second thought... Even animals wouldn't do something like that.



humans ARE animals.

human separate themseves from other creatures for some reason.  We were born of this world just as wombats and caterpillars were.  We are just as much animals as anything else.  Then the issue comes up of morals and such.  This world made us and gave us the feelings we have so that we could survive as a speicies for as long as possible.  When humans don't listen to their gut feelings (which happens all the time) then we are doing wrong, we aren;t listening to nature, and nature will let us survive as a speicies longer than any of our reasoning can.  

Not saying I beleive what I just said, but you cannot deny, we are animals, just very highly evolved ones.  Although when it comes to thepoint where we can express ourselves so finely and minutley, even with simple facial expressions, and then add language, it seems we were MEANT to be this dominating.  We can communicate so much just by our facial expressions.  Things like that seem so excessive compared to the species directly under us (primates? whales?) primates can express themselves, but not nearly as well as humans.  They can't make 28 different sounds and connect them, they don't have the amount of facial muscles required to show such a huge range of emotion.  When compared to them, we are so far beyond them it's hard to conceive.  We have the ability to do these things for a reason, the world didn't give us great communication skills for nothing.

these are just some things I've thought about.  TO accept this you need to accept the theory of evolution.  I don't exactly beleive in all this, but assuming the theory to be true, it is something to think about.


----------



## Midus (Jun 29, 2006)

Would you killing him be any worse than what he did to her. Think before saying something stupid...


----------



## kire (Jun 29, 2006)

there are worse things than death...and being raped is one of them, especially at such a young age...There should be a special place and special punishment for those sort of crimes..be it execution, castration, and or mild torture..in my oppinion..


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 1, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Perhaps, instead of spewing hatred out of our mouths, we should try to be _sensitive_ and  try to understand his motivations.
> 
> You know, like we try to do for Muslim extremists?
> 
> ...



immediate castration 
but on a serious note, that really does suck 
i hope she can get past this


----------



## Parell (Jul 1, 2006)

The man has just ruined that girl's life.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 2, 2006)

tehtechie said:
			
		

> immediate castration
> but on a serious note, that really does suck
> i hope she can get past this


Wouldn't castration just mean he cant shoot sperm but he can still get a boner? Or do you mean cutting off his peepee


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Jul 2, 2006)

Hearing shit like this makes me angry.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 2, 2006)

I find it funny how we treat our criminals, we are paying our taxes to support scum, I say go back to the way of nothing bread and water and wet cells


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jul 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I find it funny how we treat our criminals, we are paying our taxes to support scum, I say go back to the way of nothing bread and water and wet cells



XD 
I second that


----------



## Parell (Jul 2, 2006)

I thikn people who break money related laws should not be put in jails- that's just a waste of tax  money. They should have to do community service and live ina a shack with barely any runnig water and no air conditioning and have to wear outfits that say "I am a loser" on them.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 2, 2006)

Krillin said:
			
		

> I thikn people who break money related laws should not be put in jails- that's just a waste of tax  money. They should have to do community service and live ina a shack with barely any runnig water and no air conditioning and have to wear outfits that say "I am a loser" on them.


and what about murderers and rapists and pedo bears?


----------



## Parell (Jul 2, 2006)

A cold wet cell with straw for a bed and only bread and water.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 2, 2006)

Krillin said:
			
		

> A cold wet cell with straw for a bed and only bread and water.


no straw  only mud for a bed so they slowly die of lung illnesses


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jul 2, 2006)

damn what is this world coming to?!!?!?!?   Jail seems like the best answer for now...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 2, 2006)

Damn, 11 years old wtf???

I hope the guy is caught soon, really feel bad for the girl.


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jul 2, 2006)

stuff like this makes me puke
the girl is 11, come on, rape is bad period, but _11 years old!?!!?_
how she must feel right now....
thats horrible


----------



## Lovewitches (Jul 2, 2006)

Raping is useless, I have friends that have gotten raped and those fuckers didn't even get punished for their crimes 

SO f*cking sh*theads


----------



## Grade0 (Jul 2, 2006)

I bet the rapist was Tazmo.


----------



## Parell (Jul 2, 2006)

lovewitches said:
			
		

> Raping is useless, I have friends that have gotten raped and those fuckers didn't even get punished for their crimes
> 
> SO f*cking sh*theads



Just because your frineds got raped this person should not be felt sorry for? What kind of logic is that?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 2, 2006)

Krillin said:
			
		

> Just because your frineds got raped this person should not be felt sorry for? What kind of logic is that?


Um he calling the rapists shitheads he isn't saying that this has no purpose.


----------



## Parell (Jul 2, 2006)

Woops. I must have misread it.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jul 3, 2006)

quite the entertaing show this thread has put up. too bad List in general is a aprt of our everyday lives or I would care about the victum. >_<


----------

